# How many follicles did you have for IUI??



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I had my IUI yesterday and I had 3 really good ones and 2 not so good ones. They agreed to go ahead with the IUI and I did not have to have a reduction as they were pretty sure that the 2 small ones will amount to nothing. 

I am worried now that I am going to end up with 5 babies PMSL if I did! 

How many did you have?


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi caz,

I am having IUI on Friday and have 3 follicles, 2 large and the other smaller. Similar to you my clinic are not concerned about the smaller one as it is not mature enough.
Hope that helps
Miele.x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Caz

When I had my last scan last Friday, before having my IUI on Monday, I had 3 large follies and 2 smaller ones, but consultant did say that the smaller ones would be too small to actually ovulate.  The large ones were 1x19 and 2x14.

So I am sure you will be fine. Good luck with your 2ww, you are just one day behind me.  Trying not to think about it too much this time.  Have to say it has been easier as I am currently not working, so have always got something to occupy me at home.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

They would out me asleep and then I suppose "pop" the other follicles. I think that is how they do it. 

They made me sign a declaration form to say that I will have feotal reduction after. There is no way I would do this and they cannot force me to do this,  but I suppose they had to cover their backs to make me aware the risks of a multiple birth.


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Caz
Looks like I'm a day behind you. This is my first IUI & I test on 30 November. I only had 2 follicles, but I didn't get scanned on the day - is this normal? You're right, they can't force you to have a feotal reduction. I wouldn't worry about it though, as I keep trying to tell myself, worrying will achieve nothing. I'm trying to stay really positive, but negative thoughts keep creeping into my head occasionally. I'm having hypnosis to keep me relaxed and upbeat, which is great. How are you feeling?
Tasha


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Gorgelocks

I have just had my second IUI, I was not scanned on the day for either of them.  I think this is quite normal.

Good luck for your 2ww,

Katherine

xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I did have a scan, but only to make sure that my follicles had not changed etc. I did have a medical IUI with 2 injections a day (cannot remember their name). 

I am feeling really positive - so is huuby. We had a good sperm count and with the amount of follicles hopefully one will fertilize. 

When she put the liquid into me it went straight into my tubes which I assume is good and nothing leaked out. The nurse said that it was all looking good!

I suppose I will find out for certain on the 29th!!! 

I cannot wait!

All the best everyone!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Caz,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck on your 2ww      

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Aww, thanks Kelly!


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Caz

Your positivity is infectious! I wish you all the best of luck & can't wait to hear your BFP!! We had a good sperm ount too, or as the nurses in the unit described it 'champion'! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.

Tasha


----------

